# New Ocean 39 Explorer, Gnomon Exclusive



## n1k0

Gnomon has just announced the release of a new special edition, the Ocean 39mm "Explorer"









Looks absolutely amazing, and features something I've been expeting from Steinhart for years now: DRILLED LUGS









The 100m water resistance is a little odd though.


----------



## Watchinski

A really nice watch. I like it!
100m WR are enough for any action near or in water imho.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover7023

As always. I am on it. 3 in fact this time round.


----------



## volthause

Nice looking!


----------



## Techme

Plus for the drilled lugs.

It looks very nice. One thing I noticed about the Steinhart 39mm line is that the rehaut is perpendicular with the dial, so it isn't visible when looking directly at the watch face. This makes the dial appear larger. I have an OVM39, but I prefer the visible rehaut on the 42mm series.

100m? Why? How is it different from the Ocean line which is 300m?

Gnomon's specs state 100m, but their homepage promotion mentions 300m?


----------



## Dec1968

They nailed it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boggy

It looks nice. What's refraining me from purchasing one is the pip. It looks green, not patinated, like the markings on the dial. It makes the watch uneven. It also bothers me that the OVM 39mm and this model is a Gnomon Limited Edition. These should be regular Steinhart issues. My opinion of course.


----------



## lumghini

looking good!! can't wait to try it on


----------



## kentjb

Techme said:


> 100m? Why? How is it different from the Ocean line which is 300m?
> 
> Gnomon's specs state 100m, but their homepage promotion mentions 300m?
> View attachment 13715937


They said it's due to keeping the vintage theme on one of their instagram comments. Similar to how Steinhart put 200m instead of 300m on the first gen OVM.


----------



## slorollin

Love the drilled lugs. Other than that, I prefer the OVM39. Now, throw in a GMT movement and a Bakelite bezel and I would have already ordered one or two.


----------



## Terry Lennox

I already have the OVM so I would love it if this was not a diver but more 1016 Explorer-like with a fixed non-indexed bezel. In other words, more field watch than diver.


----------



## trf2271

It looks really good. I told myself no more microbrand divers, but I was really close to pulling the trigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old45

The black on dial looks a tiny bit more glossy and dark than the OVM 39.


----------



## 92gli

Terry Lennox said:


> I already have the OVM so I would love it if this was not a diver but more 1016 Explorer-like with a fixed non-indexed bezel. In other words, more field watch than diver.


That's what I want steinhart to make too. An "explorer" explorer, not an explorer dial sub. For when I want something a little "dressier".


----------



## 92gli

This is a really cool piece though.


----------



## Driver.8

Looks very nice, but let's have it in 42mm as well please! Those of us with 19.5cm wrists like our watches bigger than 39mm.


----------



## Ard

I do wish they could leave the long flat lugs behind. I had the original watch and although I'm a big guy the watch was too much for me. Too bad because it worked well and looked nice albeit for the lug design.


----------



## T3C

I might pull the trigger on this one. Nice but didn't really grab me immediately.

Strange on the 100m WR. Online pics of Explorer dial subs all have 200m WR. Not a deal breaker though


----------



## Boggy

It is available in 42mm, Ocean 1 Vintage.



Driver.8 said:


> Looks very nice, but let's have it in 42mm as well please! Those of us with 19.5cm wrists like our watches bigger than 39mm.


----------



## Boggy

Am surprised no one really cares about the Pip being green instead of patinated.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

I wonder if the bezel action has been improved? I was disappointed with the bezel play on the OVM 39 that I had.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Boggy said:


> Am surprised no one really cares about the Pip being green instead of patinated.


I agree the bezel pip is a disappointing missed detail. Despite that, I really love the dial execution on this and the drilled lugs. Would have loved to see a domed hesalite similar to the MAXI LE instead of the sapphire crystal. Overall it's another fun exclusive from Gnomon.


----------



## watchlover7023

They have a wristshot on their social media. And I do not agree it is too big. In fact, I think it wears very nicely, 39mm or 42mm.


----------



## Driver.8

Boggy said:


> It is available in 42mm, Ocean 1 Vintage.


Not the same watch at all though is it. With the exception of the explorer dial, everything else is different


----------



## 92gli

Driver.8 said:


> Not the same watch at all though is it. With the exception of the explorer dial, everything else is different


Exactly.

Dammit. I keep coming back to look at pics of this. Looks fantastic in that wrist shot. Trying to justify another 39-40mm sub homage in my drawer. Hmmm, I don't have anything with Mercedes hands or numerals on the dial at the moment... 
I think I should cool it until after I get my blue Silver in the spring. These will be available indefinitely.


----------



## old45

Ard said:


> I do wish they could leave the long flat lugs behind. I had the original watch and although I'm a big guy the watch was too much for me. Too bad because it worked well and looked nice albeit for the lug design.


Agree, nearly every thing is perfect but this, it just doesn't sit on the wrist that well.


----------



## Roger955

Boggy said:


> It looks nice. What's refraining me from purchasing one is the pip. It looks green, not patinated, like the markings on the dial. It makes the watch uneven. It also bothers me that the OVM 39mm and this model is a Gnomon Limited Edition. These should be regular Steinhart issues. My opinion of course.


Interesting.

I actually prefer the colour of the pip. To my eye, the pip in this colour harmonizes better with the bezel than a patinaed pip.

As I understand it, neither of these two watches is a 'Limited Edition'. Rather, they are exclusive to Gnomon, and in the case of the OVM 39, it's a limited production. I'm not at all troubled by this. Presumably Steinhart has reasons for offering Gnomon this exclusivity. Presumably, it's a business decision. Whatever enables Steinhart to continue to make exceptionally good watches, at exceptionally reasonable prices, is fine with me.

As between the OVM 39, and the Ocean 39 Explorer, the latter appears more elegant. In the wrist shot posted in this thread, the O39 Explorer looks irresistable.

The drilled lugs are a very nice touch, as is the gold gilt on the hands.

I'd be surprised if, in the real world, the water resistance of the O39 Explorer is any less than that of the OVM 39.

I predict the O39 Explorer will be another winner for Steinhart, as well as for those fortunate enough to own one.


----------



## tnvol83

rather them do a 1016 or 214270 homage with that dial.


----------



## 92gli

Didn't even notice the gilt hands until I looked at all the pics on gnomon's site. Dammit. Want level reaching 9. 
Gnomon is pretty smart with how they don't release their exclusives until they have stock on hand. Makes impulse purchases a lot easier o|


----------



## erekose

Great watch... really well done.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Surprised there are not many pics. So does the lume pip on the bezel match color if the indexes?


----------



## cfracing

It appears to. Photo from Gnomon website. There are several photos of the watch there.


----------



## Just Watch

Hi everyone, first post, new to the forum, I really like it, not sure how I haven't visited already. 

Anyways, I posted an unboxing video of this watch last night, I can't post a link because I haven't posted enough times yet, but you can find it pretty easily by googling Ocean 39 Explorer Unboxing, my channel is called "Just Watch". 

My initial impression is very good, I've had it on the wrist all day and it's keeping great time. 

I hope you enjoy and thanks!


----------



## Just Watch

Hi everyone, first post, new to the forum, I really like it, not sure how I haven't visited already. 

Anyways, I posted an unboxing video of this watch last night, I can't post a link because I haven't posted enough times yet, but you can find it pretty easily by googling Ocean 39 Explorer Unboxing, my channel is called "Just Watch". 

My initial impression is very good, I've had it on the wrist all day and it's keeping great time. 

I hope you enjoy and thanks!


----------



## hiroryo

Saw it Gnomon while I was randomly surfing the net. Placed an order right away. The look of the watch really draws me to it. Now will have to decide what to do with my Ocean One 39, one thing I don't like about it is the glossy bezel that makes the marking hard to see under certain light conditions.


----------



## Roger955

Just Watch said:


> Hi everyone, first post, new to the forum, I really like it, not sure how I haven't visited already.
> 
> Anyways, I posted an unboxing video of this watch last night, I can't post a link because I haven't posted enough times yet, but you can find it pretty easily by googling Ocean 39 Explorer Unboxing, my channel is called "Just Watch".
> 
> My initial impression is very good, I've had it on the wrist all day and it's keeping great time.
> 
> I hope you enjoy and thanks!


Thanks for the unboxing video. Terrific looking watch on the wrist.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Just Watch said:


> Hi everyone, first post, new to the forum, I really like it, not sure how I haven't visited already.
> 
> Anyways, I posted an unboxing video of this watch last night, I can't post a link because I haven't posted enough times yet, but you can find it pretty easily by googling Ocean 39 Explorer Unboxing, my channel is called "Just Watch".
> 
> My initial impression is very good, I've had it on the wrist all day and it's keeping great time.
> 
> I hope you enjoy and thanks!


Thanks for doing the review

Here is the link 




Does the lume pip match the color of the indexes on the dial? 
Curious to see what are your thoughts when you do the review.


----------



## gokce

The lume pip on the bezel is more a mint color whereas the lume on the dial is more faux vintage. As such they are not the same color but I think the color of the pip matches the overall style of the watch well.


----------



## Roger955

"the color of the pip matches the overall style of the watch well".

Agreed.

Thanks for posting the photo. The strap colour matches the patinaed markers well.

Cool shirt, BTW.


----------



## Just Watch

DuckaDiesel said:


> Thanks for doing the review
> 
> Does the lume pip match the color of the indexes on the dial?
> Curious to see what are your thoughts when you do the review.


Hi DuckaDiesel, thanks for posting the link for me. The lume pip is a bit lighter than the color of the lume on the handset and dial. I didn't notice the difference until I read through this thread, so it's not much.

One thing that jumped out at me on this piece is that the dial and handset have an aged look while the bezel insert looks brand new. This is common with a lot of newer faux vintage watches so I don't take great exception to it.

So far the watch is keeping great time, within 2 seconds per 24 hours!


----------



## DuckaDiesel

gokce said:


> The lume pip on the bezel is more a mint color whereas the lume on the dial is more faux vintage. As such they are not the same color but I think the color of the pip matches the overall style of the watch well.


Very nice pic. Love the combo. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RotorBoater

Someone posted a pic of it on the 20mm jubilee in the Steinhart Watches Fan Page on Facebook and it looks really solid. Better than on the oyster I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger955

RotorBoater said:


> Someone posted a pic of it on the 20mm jubilee in the Steinhart Watches Fan Page and it looks really solid. Better than on the oyster I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did I google search but no luck,

Where might one find the Steinhart Watches Fan Page?

Thx


----------



## iceman767

Roger955 said:


> Did I google search but no luck,
> 
> Where might one find the Steinhart Watches Fan Page?
> 
> Thx


Check out Facebook. I believe that's where you'll find it

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Likin' the drilled lugs...still prefer my 39mm OVM to it, though...


----------



## RotorBoater

Roger955 said:


> Did I google search but no luck,
> 
> Where might one find the Steinhart Watches Fan Page?
> 
> Thx


Sorry about that. Modified the original post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Here's the photo from the Steinhart Watches Fan Page on Facebook. **Not my Photo**









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger955

RotorBoater said:


> Here's the photo from the Steinhart Watches Fan Page on Facebook. **Not my Photo**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting the pic. Found the Fan Page. Here's one with a brown leather strap (photo taken from the Fan Page).


----------



## mwfchai

With drill lug holes...everything is possible

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Now if they'd release a vintage version of this, i.e. bubble dome crystal, no crown guards/big crown, matching lume pip and maybe with red triangle... 

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger955

arislan said:


> Now if they'd release a vintage version of this, i.e. bubble dome crystal, no crown guards/big crown, matching lume pip and maybe with red triangle...
> 
> Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


If they did.... then there would be an entirely new watch. ;-)


----------



## duketogo81

Just Watch said:


> Hi DuckaDiesel, thanks for posting the link for me. The lume pip is a bit lighter than the color of the lume on the handset and dial. I didn't notice the difference until I read through this thread, so it's not much.
> 
> One thing that jumped out at me on this piece is that the dial and handset have an aged look while the bezel insert looks brand new. This is common with a lot of newer faux vintage watches so I don't take great exception to it.
> 
> So far the watch is keeping great time, within 2 seconds per 24 hours!


Hi just watch - love your videos been watching your vintage red Vs 62mas many many times throughout the year. I've just commented on YouTube to the explorer 39 review but just noticed your here

My question was how does the dial on this 39 explorer differ in colour to the vintage reds ? Is it darker ? Oh and do you still have your vintage red?

Great videos

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom

So my Steinhart OE39 arrived, and it's indeed a stunner in person. I waffled back and forth between this or the Squale 1545 "Militaire", and ultimately went with the OE39. I still admittedly miss having a date complication that the Squale would've provided, but the OE39 is such a beauty that I can overlook the lack of a date window. While I'm still unsure if this will ultimately be a keeper for me, Steinhart totally nailed the fit, finish, and overall retro vibe of this model. Add in the great service from Gnomon Watches (I still can't believe how fast they were able to get this watch to me from the other side of the world), and you've got something really special.


----------



## davek35

Nice looking watch! Unfortunately, Chrome browser is telling me their website not secure to order  . But the watch looks great, so I'll check back with them later.


----------



## 92gli

davek35 said:


> Nice looking watch! Unfortunately, Chrome browser is telling me their website not secure to order  . But the watch looks great, so I'll check back with them later.


Lol. It's fine. There are thousands of members of this site that have bought from them. But you can also call them when the store is open. They have English fluent staff.


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

n1k0 said:


> Gnomon has just announced the release of a new special edition, the Ocean 39mm "Explorer"
> 
> View attachment 13715851
> 
> 
> Looks absolutely amazing, and features something I've been expeting from Steinhart for years now: DRILLED LUGS
> 
> View attachment 13715875
> 
> 
> The 100m water resistance is a little odd though.


That is a really great design. Would prefer 200m WR as well, but nice lugs for easy strap switching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Rocknrollwatches said:


> That is a really great design. Would prefer 200m WR as well, but nice lugs for easy strap switching
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure it's 300m wr they just said 100m on the dial to match the original design

Instagram: @RotorBoatsr


----------



## norsairius

Just ordered one this morning! I’ve had my eye on Steinhart for a while and this seemed like a great watch to be my first from them. I have smaller wrists so the size of this watch should work very nicely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

RotorBoater said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 300m wr they just said 100m on the dial to match the original design
> 
> Instagram: @RotorBoatsr


Perfect!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Nice.


----------



## Mixerman866sj

Gnoman watches has great customer service. Singapore to California in 2 days. its a great watch and wears very comfortable on my 7.25 inch wrist.


----------



## norsairius

Watch arrived yesterday. It's amazing! The fit is fantastic for my smaller wrist (6.3"-6.5" depending on the weather, haha). I'm impressed with the padded leather box the watch came in too. Steinhart has a new fan in me!

























I'm working on getting a good lume shot with my point and shoot camera, so I'll try to remember to do that sometime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbdyws6

Really liking the color combo.


----------



## eagle243

92gli said:


> That's what I want steinhart to make too. An "explorer" explorer, not an explorer dial sub. For when I want something a little "dressier".


I'm ignorant; what is an "'explorer' explorer, not an explorer dial sub"?

Edit -- never mind. I watched Just Watch's unboxing video, and he mentioned an "Explorer style dial" -- I googled that and found pictures of the original Rolex Explorer. Now I totally get your comment.


----------



## norsairius

As mentioned in my previous post in this thread, a lume shot from my other camera (Sony a6000 w/35mm fixed lens that fell into a lake and somehow still works):








Longer exposure obviously makes it look brighter than does in real life, but it's the best shot I got that didn't blow out the detail of the "Mercedes hand" as some of the other shots I took made it look like you'd have trouble sleeping if you had the watch on a nightstand next to you.

Otherwise, here's a crappy shot I took with my phone:








No adjustments to settings, used autofocus, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdost03

Nice shots norsairius, how long does the lume seem to last once charged up? I'm contemplating getting one for my dad for a present on my wedding day as he does not have a "sport watch" yet.


----------



## norsairius

mdost03 said:


> Nice shots norsairius, how long does the lume seem to last once charged up? I'm contemplating getting one for my dad for a present on my wedding day as he does not have a "sport watch" yet.


Thank you!

I used an LED flashlight to charge the lume for these pics which I believe is less effective in charging it in a manner that will last, so it admittedly faded somewhat quickly after this. That said, the lume appears to be powerful enough in comparison to my other Citizens and Seikos (the latter of which has a reputation for excellent lume) that it should last very well.

We aren't getting too much sunlight here in the upper midwest right now and I haven't made any particular effort to expose the Steinhart to the sun, so I unfortunately don't have any meaningful experience with the lume being charged in the sun.

That said, I'd be confident in the watch's lume holding up nicely in comparison to my Seiko divers, so it should be very good.

If you're looking for a "sport watch" for your dad, I think this watch would be a great one. The fit and finish is great, the screws for the links haven't needed any re-tightening since I adjusted it to fit me, and it's been comfortable to wear since I got it. My only concern though is the domed crystal, which comes up above the bezel so it's more likely to hit things. You may want to consider other options if your dad will be doing things that may lead to the watch bumping into things while wearing it.

Edit, domed crystal pic:


----------



## mdost03

norsairius said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I used an LED flashlight to charge the lume for these pics which I believe is less effective in charging it in a manner that will last, so it admittedly faded somewhat quickly after this. That said, the lume appears to be powerful enough in comparison to my other Citizens and Seikos (the latter of which has a reputation for excellent lume) that it should last very well.
> 
> We aren't getting too much sunlight here in the upper midwest right now and I haven't made any particular effort to expose the Steinhart to the sun, so I unfortunately don't have any meaningful experience with the lume being charged in the sun.
> 
> That said, I'd be confident in the watch's lume holding up nicely in comparison to my Seiko divers, so it should be very good.
> 
> If you're looking for a "sport watch" for your dad, I think this watch would be a great one. The fit and finish is great, the screws for the links haven't needed any re-tightening since I adjusted it to fit me, and it's been comfortable to wear since I got it. My only concern though is the domed crystal, which comes up above the bezel so it's more likely to hit things. You may want to consider other options if your dad will be doing things that may lead to the watch bumping into things while wearing it.


Thanks for your thoughts! I'll keep this on my radar until I move another piece to fund the gift.


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

Def a great piece. Glad they are embracing the smaller wrist market! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robmellor

I really do like the work Gnomon do they really push the pieces and make them what collectors a really looking for imoh.


----------



## DutchElite

I am waiting for the next batch to catch this beauty.

FYI

Next batch is coming end of July. (Website says May)
And the batches are 150 pcs every time to maintain exclusivity.


----------



## powerband

Gnomon has this model available again (after a long time of not knowing if they’ll ever create it again), and I’m considering it as a beater/travel/camping watch... once things open again, that is. I’m a millimeter away from pulling the trigger. To those who might still own this version (39mm Explorer dial), how do you still like it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Will the new version have the new case as well, the one with the softened lug ends?


----------



## powerband

Dec1968 said:


> Will the new version have the new case as well, the one with the softened lug ends?


Doesn't look like it, but at 39mm it doesn't seem to be a visual issue in most wrist-shots I've seen, even on smaller wrists. I would prefer it to be more rounded like the reference 5513, but I wouldn't imagine it's a deal-breaker to a lot of people that want a watch that pays tribute to the early 60s reference without having to be completely 1:1.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

powerband said:


> Doesn't look like it, but at 39mm it doesn't seem to be a visual issue in most wrist-shots I've seen, even on smaller wrists. I would prefer it to be more rounded like the reference 5513, but I wouldn't imagine it's a deal-breaker to a lot of people that want a watch that pays tribute to the early 60s reference without having to be completely 1:1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those pics where the bracelet is at that angle doesn't show the reality of the sharp 90° edge on the lug. I have a 7" wrist, so the bracelet flows well, but at times that hard edge looks nasty! They were intent on using those angles when shooting those pictures to hide that aspect.
*Not my wrist, but shows the 90° angles well*


----------



## powerband

I hear you. I own far more expensive watches with sharper angles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Maybe Im just lucky, but I dont notice the lugs one bit. It's a 39mm watch, the lugs dont bother me at all on either the SS bracelet or a Zulu. It fits me well...


----------



## Flipper66

Watchinski said:


> A really nice watch. I like it!
> 100m WR are enough for any action near or in water imho.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


When we read the full Gnomon specification of this watch in the small print......they are actually quote and guaranteed 300m water resistant.


----------



## nurpur

Regarding the flat lugs

May have missed it somewhere, but is this the same basic case as the 39mm OVM or is it different 
in shape? I have the OVM and am looking to get this as well. The lugs on the OVM dont bother me,
or are these lugs a different shape?

Thanks.


----------



## Thunder1

nurpur said:


> Regarding the flat lugs
> 
> May have missed it somewhere, but is this the same basic case as the 39mm OVM or is it different
> in shape? I have the OVM and am looking to get this as well. The lugs on the OVM dont bother me,
> or are these lugs a different shape?
> 
> Thanks.


I believe they're the same, and that you shouldn't have a problem..


----------



## nurpur

Thunder1 said:


> I believe they're the same, and that you shouldn't have a problem..


OK, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Dec1968

Has anyone installed a Ginault bracelet with the Ginault end links onto a Steinhart 39?


----------



## Flipper66

Yes, I have.


----------

